# Best socks



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

Sup guyz looking for merino wool socks for everyday wear and riding. I have tasco, sgx and sock guy. I like the feel of sgx, wondering if theres a cheaper alternative. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Darn Tough are really good and should be the cheapest since they have an unconditional lifetime guarantee. They make cycling specific ones but they're almost too thin for my tastes, their ultra-light cushion running socks (vertex) are just about perfect.


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

Another vote for Darn Tough

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I like sockguy turbowool a lot, and tried Darn Tough last 6 months (3 pairs) ...and....for what it is worth I don't like darn tough. feet are not as comfortable in street shoes nor bike shoes....they don't seem to work for me


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Darn Tough does not work for me either. I'm a merino fanboy, and they don't wick or breathe for me even in non-humid casual wear in leather non-waterproof shoes. Was going to return them for money back, but it wasn't worth the hassle. 
I like Smartwools but only on sale. Otherwise my fave non-merino sock is Swiftwick. Forgot all 6 pair of Swiftwick for a week in St. George, and wore the same pair of thin Smartwools. Zero stink in the end. In fact, just bought a new pair today at REI spring sale. 33% off + 25% off.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

What about DeFeet?

https://defeet.com/collections/wooleator

In my experience the DeFeet socks last much longer than Sockguy socks. Both in bike use and everyday use.

For winter time I really like the Woolie Boolie socks - https://defeet.com/collections/woolie-boolie


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

^oh yeah I have defeets and love them too. upvote


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

Not trying to hijack the thread, but if you're open to Coolmax, try Powersox. I use them for everyday riding and like them.

https://www.ebay.com/p/Coolmax-Crew...s-PowerSox/1101444919?iid=163504294149&chn=ps

You need to put them on a little carefully because of the ankle vents (I guess that's what they are called). I hang dry them too. Very comfortable and fairly inexpensive (as far as biking goes).


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

silentG said:


> What about DeFeet?
> 
> https://defeet.com/collections/wooleator
> 
> ...


I share G's experience...I haven't found Sockguy socks to be all that durable. I wear the Wooleator's for everyday wear, and wear the Woolie Boolie's for MTB'ing year-round.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have some Defeet and Sockguy socks, and honestly, I'm not a big fan. I have fit problems with lots of cycling socks.

The big issue I have is that I have fairly high insteps, and the cuffs on most of them don't stretch enough to fit over my insteps easily. So the elastic and stitching and other fibers in the cuffs wind up breaking/tearing, which reduces the life expectancy of the socks. Doesn't matter if they're wool or synthetic. Cuffs aren't stretchy enough to get over my instep.

So most of the time, I use hiking/running socks, which don't have this problem for some reason. Thicker fabric with more potential stretch? I dunno. For summer use, most of the socks I use are synthetic, because even in this type, many wool options are less stretchy and tear in the cuffs. I do have a few pairs of merino lightweight smartwool and Wigwam hiking/running quarter height socks that work okay for me. But everything is a good bit thicker than most "cycling" socks you find. Many of my favorites are as much as 15yrs old. But thinner "cycling" sock brands rarely last more than a couple years with much use for me.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Sock guy socks last me about a month. I've used Defeet woolie boolie's and they're ok but they feel clunky and old fashioned, probably because there was no lycra in them. Smartwools are awesome but I wear them out in about a year, apparently I'm hard on socks. I'm sure I'll wear out the Darn Tough's too but I'm hoping the unconditional guarantee will keep me in nice fresh socks without going broke.


----------



## bicyclenewengland (Oct 23, 2018)

Agree with Darn Tough socks for colder weather cycling, but as was mentioned their socks come in many different designs with different thickness, padding, length, etc.. Hard to beat the lifetime guarantee and the 8 pair I own all hold up well. DeFeet is a solid choice and Switwick would probably be my top option for warmer cycling.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

Another vote for Darn Tough. I like the extra padding versions. I wear them year round, even in 90+ deg summer rides. In a rotation of 3 pair I got a few years out of them, then my big toe finally ate a hole in them all. Darn Tough warrantied them all without a problem. I now have a rotation of 5 pair. I'm sticking with Darn Tough. 

Note prior to finding Darn Tough, I was lucky to get 6 mos out of a sock.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

westin said:


> Darn Tough does not work for me either. I'm a merino fanboy, and they don't wick or breathe for me even in non-humid casual wear in leather non-waterproof shoes. Was going to return them for money back, but it wasn't worth the hassle.


Darn Tough are made from marino wool. Did you try their cycling socks? Those things are super thin and breathable


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

I have Darn Tough/Smart Wool/Ice Breakers/Cabot/probably some others.

For every day and cool weather wear, I mostly just use Costco's merino hiking socks. I find them very comfortable and they're really inexpensive. They aren't as "tech" as Smartwool or Darn Tough in their elastic reinforcements in certain places, but for everyday wear or wearing with most low cut shoes, they're among my favorite.

A bonus of the lower elastic content: They seem to smell even less than the techier socks.

If you like super thin socks for cycling, though, they aren't the best as they're more mid thickness. I ride flats though and wear them all the time unless it's really warm/cold or i want calf coverage.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Wool's been my go to for socks for almost 20 years. And I don't just mean for biking. I don't think I even own a cotton sock.

Some of the best wool socks I own I got from Wally World well over 10 years ago. They are mostly merino but blended with synthetic to help keep their shape. I have a few wool cycling specific wool sock. Once you start wear wool socks around, instead of cotton, many won't go back to cotton.

Probably I have at least 35 pair of various wool socks in my house, for me alone. I just don't wear other types of socks. Wools socks rarely smell bad and you can get many wears out of them before they hit the wash.

Anyway, there is no particular brand. Again, some of the best, most durable, socks I got rather cheaply at Wally World. 

That said, most recently I did need some thinner wool socks to fit under a snug fitting pair of shoes. Someone gave me a pair of Lorpens. They are good though not inexpensive. When I find them on sale I've picked up a few more along the way. They have a few different styles. I but the "liner sock". Its thin for cycling, and I also wear them under heavy rag wool socks in the winter when XC skiing.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Defeet socks are pretty awesome. I have probably two pairs that are nearly a decade old and still get used for cycling. I also own the six pack of Costco Merino wool socks, those are cool for walking around but they don't have nearly the durability. Recently I have purchased a few pairs of Darn tough wool socks. These things are pretty awesome. They come in a lot of different thicknesses and padding so you need to pick and choose appropriately. For everyday wear I'm liking the light-cushion version. I'm going to try some for cycling but not the ultrathin I've heard those are almost too thin. I'll order the light version, no cushion.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I always thought it was funny to see the defective sock bin at my local Performance (RIP) shop. Mostly SockGuy and some Defeet in there, but, really? So many defective socks- we've been making socks now for centuries and we still can't get it right?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A couple years ago I switched to merino wool socks for running which resolved my foot blister problem for long distances. I started wearing them for mtb and soon got rid of all my cotton and synthetics and replaced them with wool. I've had a pretty good track record with Smartwool. I prefer thinner ones for summer and thicker for winter. They don't bunch up in my shoes, versatile for multiple activities. They don't last forever but I'm happy with the comfort and wearing fewer band-aids.


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

Darn tough and other smartwool are all I wear year round now. Everything from hunting, work, to bicycling.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I did a quick skim and didn't see them mentioned. 

Swiftwick!!!!!!!


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

MarcusBrody said:


> I have Darn Tough/Smart Wool/Ice Breakers/Cabot/probably some others.
> 
> For every day and cool weather wear, I mostly just use Costco's merino hiking socks. I find them very comfortable and they're really inexpensive. They aren't as "tech" as Smartwool or Darn Tough in their elastic reinforcements in certain places, but for everyday wear or wearing with most low cut shoes, they're among my favorite.
> 
> ...


I liked the Costco socks so much that I bought 12 pair. Agreed on ever thing you said, especially the zero stink feature.

I also got a pair of the heavier, knee length Darn Tough socks for Christmas. They are nice, but they chafe my shins when riding with my Solomon boots.

My daily go to socks are the Costco ones, but that will change soon now that the warmer weather is finally here.

Bang for the buck, I have never had socks like the Costco ones. Next level.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Darn tough fan. Thicker padding in winter thinner or no padding in warmer weather. Cycling or every day wear.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

I've tried the gamut of cycling socks from different manufacturers. I'll spend more and stick with Swiftwick.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Alpaca socks are a cut above merino in my opinion.

I ride in cold weather (~10 F degree temps or above in my neck of the woods) quite often during winter and found alpaca socks to keep my feet warmer on long rides than merino or dense regular wool socks.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

edubfromktown said:


> Alpaca socks are a cut above merino in my opinion.
> 
> I ride in cold weather (~10 F degree temps or above in my neck of the woods) quite often during winter and found alpaca socks to keep my feet warmer on long rides than merino or dense regular wool socks.


That's probably just due to a thinner sock with more breathing space and less moisture.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I have two,pairs of dissent socks. One pair is a compression sock, I really like them for long rides. Lots of work to put on though. 

The other pair are some type of signature model, super comfy. My LBS flipped them to me for free after I dropped them off a case of beer for taking care of a few of my needs and giving me front of line service. The socks retailed for a little less than the beer, so it was a break even arrangement


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

I just got some Darn Tough "Micro Crew" cushioned running socks, and holy **** they are amazing. Extremely comfortable with padding in the right places. My feet usually feel cramped in my cycling shoes when I wear cushioned socks, but not the case with these at all.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Riding in hot weather, I like a Merino blend sock so if my feet get wet they don't get irritated like a full poly or cotton sock will do. They also don't smell after a day of use. Something like 40% Merino, 40% whatever else. There's a ton of manufacturers offering this.


----------

